# Mid Week - Early Bird Golf Deal



## wheeler (9 Jul 2009)

Anyone know of a good mid week or early bird golf deal around Dublin? Or even a good website to find such a deal.

Looking for either a good price on the green fee or a good deal where green fee and breakfast/lunch included.


----------



## shaking (9 Jul 2009)

Sounds like www.teetimes.ie is what you're looking for, I've booked through them a few times.


----------



## joanmul (9 Jul 2009)

There are sometimes adverts put in the national papers of golf club specials. I would also be inclined to try to strike a bargain with them yourself - they are desperate for green fees.


----------



## sam h (9 Jul 2009)

I think Elm green are doing €10 before 10....but as a complete non golfer I have no idea if thats good, bad or indifferent!!!


----------



## wheeler (9 Jul 2009)

joanmul said:


> There are sometimes adverts put in the national papers of golf club specials. I would also be inclined to try to strike a bargain with them yourself - they are desperate for green fees.


 

Great idea. I'll have a look out.


----------



## macnas (23 Jul 2009)

Vodafone top up at Dunnes Stores.....€30 buys €36 credit.


----------



## oopsbuddy (23 Jul 2009)

Ditto comment re teetimes.ie, it's exactly what you're looking for.


----------

